# old photo



## Gordon (Aug 17, 2007)

Practice with the scanner, it's from Wheeling WV.


----------



## craigc90 (Aug 18, 2007)

Great picture Gordon. I dig in Wheeling sometimes I am going to check that lot out. Store pits are the best.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 18, 2007)

Now there is a pair of dandies if I ever saw any. Great pic Gordo.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks folks I thought it was kinda neat too. let me know if you find anything there craigc90 .........gordon


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2007)

Cool old pic!  Here is one of my Fav's old glasshouse in NJ.


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's my favorite.  well because it's of my Great Grandfather on the right.  
 Christian Heurich Brewery in Balto about 1894.  He would have been 14.  Notice the blob and crown bottles in their hands. 
 Sorry so big


----------



## irish digger (Sep 2, 2007)

great photos there,just great to see thanks irish digger


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow Greg, awesome photo,  I'd have to make that into a shadowbox with some of those bottles in it.


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a few others, give me some time and I'll pull them up.  All are early Balto shots with and without my family.
 And yes if you turn up any Heurich bottles from Baltimore please let me know.  I have several but there are others.


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's some others still Heurich brewery about 1895
 Great Grandfather first row third from left


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 6, 2007)

Heurich about 1895, Great Grandfather with arm up in the middle


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 6, 2007)

Heurich wagon most likely for parade


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 6, 2007)

Weissner beer wagon 1902
 The brewery behind the wagon is still there.  Fred Baurenschmidt bought out the building and brewed American beer there. It's an awsome gothic building surrounded by crap.  The building now belongs to a non-profit human service agency.  I hope to get a tour if they clean it up.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 7, 2007)

That's some cool history there, I'd like to save a copy of those.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics brokenshovel.......family history + brewerania WOW. Bet your great-gramps had some stories to tell. Thanks for sharing.

 Gordo


----------



## brokenshovel (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, my grandfather also worked for the breweries after prohibition.  But he was a bottle breaker.  Breweries didn't want their prepro bottles coming around so when they did he was to smash them.  He ended up keeping bottles and that's how he got started.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a very cool thread! I love the history end of it. Thank you for sharing Broken shovel and everyone else.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a crown top on ebay that you probably already have:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beer-Bottle-Applied-Top-CHR-Heurich-Baltimore-Branch_W0QQitemZ120159636962QQihZ002QQcategoryZ39492QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

